# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Интернет-магазины Беларуси и не только

## JAHolper

Ни для кого не секрет, что ситуация с интернет-магазинами в нашей стране очень не стабильна. Законы постоянно меняются, а народ отказывается приучаться к покупкам не выходя из дома. Мне, как человеку связанному с веб-технологиями и продвигающему интернет-магазин на белорусском рынке, это очень не приятно. Поэтому хотелось бы разобраться в ситуации.

----------


## nats

Заказал я себе ноутбук в одном из интернет магазинов, обговорили все тонкие моменты. Меня все устраивало. И вот тут начались приколы. Сначала курьер приехал на 2 часа позже установленного срока, уверяя, что так получилось. Но самое прикольное он привез абсолютно другой ноутбук. Причем я позвонил по тому номеру, где заказывал и мне подтвердили, что я заказал именно то, что привезли. Я был в шоке. Пришлось отказаться от ноутбука. Теперь зарекся, в интернет магазинах крупного ничего покупать не буду. Ну это же надо иметь такую наглость. Знал бы пошел в магазин и купил себе то, что надо!

----------


## JAHolper

Ну может перепутали, народ же у нас несмышлёный. Написали одно, прочитали второе, курьера отправили с третьим. Это всё проблемы образования в нашей стране. =)
Плохо то, что большинство грешат специально привезти тот же ноутбук, но в другой комплектации. Неопытные покупатели это редко замечают. В итоге, вроде бы в том же корпусе, но можно купить совсем не то, что хотелось изначально.

----------


## гость

> Плохо то, что большинство грешат специально привезти тот же ноутбук, но в другой комплектации. Неопытные покупатели это редко замечают.


        Ну да, серьёзный момент. Если докум. не зафиксировать перед покупкой-- всё )))))

----------


## alehandro

ну так а проблема то в чем? инет-магазы иногда таким грешат))) каждый зарабатывает так, как умеет)  вам не повезло видимо...

----------


## alehandro

в общем, покупать большие вещи нудно только в магазинах. лично я так и делаю.

----------


## АВИАТОР

> в общем, покупать большие вещи нудно только в магазинах. лично я так и делаю.


Тем более, что потом знаешь, куда её сдать без всякой головной боли

----------


## JAHolper

А я вот что-то не увидел преимуществ обычного магазина перед виртуальным. =)
Юридически они ведь ничем не отличаются, значит и риск одинаковый. (По сути риска никакого нет, если подходить ко всему с умом)
А вот товар в интернет-магазине может быть дешевле за счёт отсутствия арендуемого помещения.

Что касается форума, то мне всё же не верится что там именно форум опрокинул с гарантией. Скорее всего это был недобросовестный посредник, который продаёт детали с форума и к которому мы в случае чего должны обращаться с претензиями. Так вот здесь уже надо покупать у тех людей или магазинов, которые проверены и к которым никогда не было претензий у наших знакомых...

----------


## Максимка

Ладно грешат, я как-то недавно телефончик покупал, так вот заметил одну странность. Название инет магазинов разное, но Ипешник один и тот же... Это как? Главное зачем?

----------


## nats

> А я вот что-то не увидел преимуществ обычного магазина перед виртуальным. =)


Разница очень большая, если реальный магазин попалят с левым гарантийником, то лишат лицензии, а это минус рабочие места, аренда, стоиость всего и вся... а если накроют виртуальный, максимум штрафом отделаются. Вот вопрос на засыпку, хоть кому-нибудь виртуальный магазин чек кассовый дал? Я уверен на 99% что нет.

----------


## гость

Без чека вообще глупо покупать, выброшенные деньги.

----------


## nats

Да что-то часто такое именно в интернет магазинах происходит..... В нормальных магазинах, не виртуальных, с этим проблем нет.

----------


## JAHolper

> Ладно грешат, я как-то недавно телефончик покупал, так вот заметил одну странность. Название инет магазинов разное, но Ипешник один и тот же... Это как? Главное зачем?


Существуют огромные сети магазинов, объединённых под одним юридическим лицом. При чём как с одним и тем же товаром, так и с абсолютно разными. Один бренд раскручивается поверх другого, который принадлежит третьему. Так почему один ИП-шник не может возглавить парочку мелких магазинов?
Зачем? - Предприниматель предпринимает.

----------


## Максимка

Да просто как тут тогда можно доверять магазину, что если вдруг какой касяк, то они его просто переименуют и гудбай! Небыло такого магазина!

----------


## JAHolper

Паранойя какая-то 
Что же теперь в магазины не ходить?

----------


## Droplya

ИМХО все же в магазине следует покупать, там проблемы с гарантией если о возникают, то очень редко. В магазин приятно пойти и поползать, все посмотреть потрогать, выбрать, получить консультацию. От покупок по сути следует получать удовольствие. С инет магазинами очень часто возникают проблемы, есть конечно и хорошие, но их нужно уметь выбирать, что бы просто тебя не выбрали в качестве козла отпущения.

----------


## Graff

Хорошо, что все хорошо обошлось. У меня был тоже трабл с интернет-магазином, мне подсунули шильную гарантию.  Пришлось чинить за свои деньги, а где я покупал уже и не помню, т.к. печать не того магазина стоит((( Сейчас все стал покупать в специализированных магазинах (если бытовыую технику, то в Электросилу, а если компьютерную технику, то в Сильверадо), а не через интернет, т.к. боюсь. Жизнь учит.

----------


## Michael

тоже был печальный опыт с гарантией... теперь заказываю в инет- магазах только мелочевку дешевую)

----------


## Droplya

Я вообще не понимаю, как крупную технику можно в нете покупать... Вот там выбрать можно - да. А покупать так уже в магазине.

----------


## nats

> Ну может перепутали, народ же у нас несмышлёный. Написали одно, прочитали второе, курьера отправили с третьим. Это всё проблемы образования в нашей стране. =)


Очень часто такое у наших интернет магазинов. А с шильными гарантиями у интернет магазинов через раз. Очень редко можно найти нормальную контору.

----------


## Michael

да просто жалко терять деньги( но учусь на своем опыте- лучше чуток переплатить, но быть уверенным, что качество не подведет)

----------


## Droplya

Ну так дело не только в качестве. Дело то и в гарантийном обслуживании если что.

----------


## nats

Гарантия это конечно важно, есть еще момент, в том, что время затраченное на покупку дороже той разницы, на которую в магазине будет дороже.

----------


## Michael

ага, время-деньги) особенно когда срочно нужен девайс, доставляют в час ночи не то, что заказал(( печально(

----------


## гость

Главное, получить гарантийный талон и чек с реквизитами продавца, а дальше уже "дело техники",
 если товар оказался с браком. Кстати, некоторым товарищам я бы посоветовал ознакомится с 
  Законом "О защите прав потребителей", хотя бы в общих чертах, а то некоторые посты вызывают
 улыбку )))

----------


## Максимка

О как буд-то интернет магазину тяжело нарисовать липовую гарантию? Где факт, что эти реквизиты реальные, а не мифические?

----------


## Максимка

Мне само поздно в 11 привозили и то потому что раньше не мог, а вот про то что в час ночи доставляют как-то не встречалось. А где так заказывали?

----------


## alehandro

в час ночи? интересно) это где это так?))) а вообще, сколько раз покупал в инете всякую мелочь, привозили всегда вовремя)

----------


## Droplya

Да не проблема ведь распечатать гарантийник на принтере и поставить липовую печать. Так много где делают и плевать им на все. Один раз прижмут, откроют новую и там тоже погонят.

----------


## Droplya

Это дело везения явно. Но час ночи - это конечно круто прям.)))  Доставка доставкой, но я не думаю что курьерам самим в прикол кататься до часу и развозить всякое барахло))

----------


## гость

Поэтому и надо покупать всё в обычных магазинах. Там обычно нет никаких проблем
 (хотя всякое бывало, вот только КИДАЛОВА не было ))))  За 6 лет сдал по гарантии 
8 изделий

----------


## JAHolper

> О как будто интернет магазину тяжело нарисовать липовую гарантию? Где факт, что эти реквизиты реальные, а не мифические?


Точно так же, как и обычному магазину. Нет никакого отличия интернет-магазина от обычного. Уж надоело повторять.

Видимо надо всё же включать мозги и смотреть липовое тебе дают или реальное.
Самый простой способ - пользоваться услугами известных интернет-магазинов.

Если всё же хочется воспользоваться услугами интернет-магазина о котором раньше не слышали, то:
1) Забиваем название/адрес в гугл и ищем отзывы. (На самом сайте их смотреть не стоит) Заодно обращаем внимание насколько он популярен в народе.
2) Заходим на любой сервис типа [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], вбиваем адрес сайта и смотрим его показатели, если тИЦ и PR отличны от нуля -  лишний повод доверять магазину, потому что на его раскрутку были потрачены силы и деньги.
3) По закону интернет-магазины Беларуси должны быть зарегистрированы только в зоне .by Соответственно убеждаемся что это так, а так же в скором времени появится WHOIS-сервис и можно будет сверять данные владельца интернет-магазина с данными человека, на которого зарегистрирован домен.
4) Во время получения товара необходимо удостовериться что привезли именно то, что надо и без всяких дефектов. Сверить все данные, которые мы проверяли выше с теми данными, которые указаны в гарантии и не забыть получить чек (или отрывной талон).

Безусловно это всё не даёт стопроцентной гарантии. Но стопроцентной гарантии добросовестности нет и в реальных магазинах. И я могу уверенно говорить, что в реальности недобросовестный магазин вряд ли пройдёт подобную проверку при подходе к ней адекватного человека.

Сейчас кстати вспомнился реальный магазин, который торгует компьютерной периферией и раньше грешил тем, что привозил похожие по характеристикам детали, но не те что заказывали... Работает он до сих пор. Так что дело здесь не в способе организации магазина. Надо просто голову включать когда на улицу выходишь.




> Поэтому и надо покупать всё в обычных магазинах. Там обычно нет никаких проблем
> (хотя всякое бывало, вот только КИДАЛОВА не было )))) За 6 лет сдал по гарантии 
> 8 изделий


Надо не быть лохом. !Всегда появляются различные проблемы. Если человек грамотно справлялся с ними, покупая в обычных магазинах, то не пропадёт он имея дело и с интернет-магазинами. Точно так же и наоборот.

----------


## Michael

*JAHolper,* спасибо за подробное объяснение, очень полезная инфа)

----------


## Michael

телефон мне привезли в час ночи, стал проверять его- мобилка так и не включилась( потом нетбук заказал- в 11 вечера позвонили, типа извините, не успели со склада забрать( а я уезжал на следующий день( вот так бывает(((

----------


## Droplya

На это тоже время то сколько надо. Вот например пройдет он первые пункты проверки а на последнем косяк... И че делать. а тебе срочно девайс какой нужен. Хотя даже и ногда и по сайту видно норм магазин или шило..

----------


## Michael

не сказал бы, что по сайту можно что-то понять о магазе, сайты в основном под заказ делаются, так что как повезет)

----------


## Droplya

Ну вот, будите на будущее знать где заказывать нельзя технику. И пойдете в розницу)))

----------


## Максимка

Интернет магазины не все плохие, это просто лотерея, а магазин есть магазин стабилен и нерушим в пространстве

----------


## Максимка

Вот кстати такой ньюанс, ниразу не видел чтобы интернет магазин давал какой либо чек, только гарантийный талон и все...

----------


## JAHolper

> иногда и по сайту видно норм магазин или шило..





> не сказал бы, что по сайту можно что-то понять о магазе, сайты в основном под заказ делаются, так что как повезет)


Чисто внешне по сайту у нас в Беларуси вообще всё не как у людей. Потому что большая часть интернет-магазинов расположена на площадках shop.by и shop.tut.by, и сайты там такие стрёмные, что заморский житель подумал бы, что он давно сломался и не работает.)
Поэтому на дизайн не стоит сильно обращать внимание, тем более, что дешёвый дизайн тоже может быть красивым.




> Вот кстати такой ньюанс, ниразу не видел чтобы интернет магазин давал какой либо чек, только гарантийный талон и все...


Надо требовать.

----------


## Droplya

Требовать можно долго, у них миллион отмазок на этот повод заготовлено)))

----------


## JAHolper

Требовать долго не обязательно. Магазинов вроде хватает. Нет чека - до свидания. Быстро привезут.
На самом деле, обычно, товар доставляют курьерские службы и продавцу не совсем удобно передавать через них чек... Ну мне из Минска в Новополоцк с чеком привозили, потому что знают что назад за ним далеко ехать.

----------


## Michael

Книга жалоб и предложений- магические 3 слова, которые делают продавцов более сговорчивыми)

----------


## JAHolper

Боюсь, такой книги у них точно не окажется. =)

----------


## Droplya

и это вероятнее всего, либо она есть, но хз где есть.)))

----------


## Michael

ее в любом случае должны выдать по первому требованию, это закон)

----------


## Максимка

Школьная тетрадочка на 12 листов, вот и вся книга жалоб и предложений и она ничего реально не решает. Другое дело что мнение людей о магазине составленое и переданое друзьями, знакомыми или еще кем, вот это и есть гарант репутации.

----------


## Michael

да ладно, если фирма зарегистрирована- то все документы должны быть!

----------


## JAHolper

Насколько я знаю, интернет-магазин не обязан иметь книгу замечаний и предложений.

----------


## nats

Да последнее время, все больше прихожу к выводу, что они вообще ничего не должны иметь. как ни странно, даже продукция совсем не та, которую заказываешь.

----------


## JAHolper

Ну если привозят не то, можно не покупать. Не заставляют ведь. А раз интернет-магазины продолжают работать, значит кто-то у них покупает, кого-то устраивают их товары и услуги.

----------


## Droplya

ТАк они и будет прожолжать работать. А выбор уже за каждым. ЧТо и как ему удобнее или важнее что )

----------


## Michael

ребят, а где есть большой выбор мониторов?

----------


## Максимка

Я не буду утверждать и доказывать, что ребята не покупайте в интернет магазинах!!! Бред это! Тут просто совет, что нужно быть внимательнее чтобы не обламаться, а так вперед и с песней)) А моники в сильверадо посмотрите, это походу единственный магазин где их много. Других мест покрайней мере не припомню

----------


## Michael

понятно, спасибо) а то хочу нормальный мон прикупить с хорошей матрицей)

----------


## Mouse

> понятно, спасибо) а то хочу нормальный мон прикупить с хорошей матрицей)


В инет-магазине моник не дадут протестить. Его не включают, и если есть битые пиксели - то пошлют к обслуживающему сервису. А если на офисе попросить включить (далеко не все согласны и у них есть офис для клиентов) то цена будет повыше, так как считается, что продажа идет уже через розничную сеть. Я так в прошлом году моник искал, чтоб можно было фотки обрабатывать.

----------


## гость

Куда жаловаться на интернет-магазин в Минске?
Очень просто и действенно в торговый отдел исполкома того района, желательно, где зарегестрированно его УНН. Специалист отдела (в моем случае выношу благодарность Сакович Елене Юрьевне специалист торгового отдела Первомайского района) связывается по телефону и выясняет обстоятельства, вопрос решается в течении нескольких минут!!! Т.к. предприниматель не хочет быть на карандаше у исполкома. Затем все равно те на кого поступили жалобы становятся первыми в список проверок торгового отдела  на следующий год! Так мне обьяснили.
Поэтому, если вас обидели не опускайте руки уважаемые покупатели интернет-магазинов и справедливость восторжествует!

----------

